# Lucy is coming back to momma tomorrow!



## getchagoat (Julie) (Oct 5, 2007)

I am picking up Oliver and Lucy, my 2 first goats - pygmy. Both are white with black markings. Oliver is the one I'll be finding a home for. He is way too sneaky and gets in with the boer girls.

Lucy was a rescue and I love her to death!! You rub the back of her neck and she falls asleep standing up...and then snores! She comes to you for her pettings when you get home. She is just wonderful.


they are only 14" at the withers!! These pics are from March 2005 at the first farm we had our goats.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

AWWWWWWWWWW

HMM maybe that is why Brad likes Mia so much?????


----------



## getchagoat (Julie) (Oct 5, 2007)

He thinks Mia is very pretty, but it might be. Lucy is named after a lady I use to work with. She has white hair and acts alot like the goat! LOL


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

LOL!!! Did she know you named a goat after her?


----------



## getchagoat (Julie) (Oct 5, 2007)

Most definitely!! The whole office knew. I'm going to email and let her know the little one is coming home.


----------



## samall (Oct 7, 2007)

They are both so cute...you must be so excited to get them back. I didn't know you ever had minis.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

awe thats special! 

hey how is the new job going?


----------



## bigoakfarm (Oct 6, 2007)

That's so cool you get her back home. Congrats!

Kristen


----------



## getchagoat (Julie) (Oct 5, 2007)

Samall - these are the only 2 we ever had. Lucy was our first goat and then in one day, we went and picked up Oliver, then Sugar (commercial doe), then our horses. Lucy spent a couple weeks in my back yard and then in Brad's garage while we were fencing. Oliver is a typical buck, so it isn't as 'sweet' to get him back. But it killed us to know he got bit by a dog, so we immediately said we would take them. But we really don't have somewhere for him, so he's free to a good home. I have one local guy interested. Just don't know if he can handle a buck with his setup.

Kristen - Thanks! I know you're in KY as well. If Oliver does go with this guy, he'll be banded and Brad says Lucy will have to earn her keep.  So I'll have to find a boyfriend for her to visit. If you know anyone with pygmys near Richmond, let me know.

Stacey - funny you should ask. I'm actually trying to go back to Toyota. It's all up to one person, so who knows. If I don't get to, I'll make the best of it here. God will work out what is best!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

ok I will pray for God's direction for you and for the doors to open in the right places.


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

They are so cute Julie! Very nice!


----------



## getchagoat (Julie) (Oct 5, 2007)

Lucy is still the same sweet little goat. So tiny. Oliver is... headbutting everything. We're going to give a shot of Nuflor for good measure on his bite.

Brad was happy to see them, too.

Not going back to Toyota, so God must have plans for me here.


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

I am sure everything will work out fine in the long run


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

glad you have them home 

Sorry about the closed door --- well I like to say it is a closed window because God always has something better when He changes Our plans.


----------



## GSFarm (Oct 6, 2007)

Aww they are so tiny!!


----------



## getchagoat (Julie) (Oct 5, 2007)

I'm going to weigh her and measure her height tomorrow. i don't think she's even 12" high. So she's shorter than our boer doelings. Oliver left today (her man) and we let her out with the doelings and Willie the wether. She found some feed on the ground and headbutted anyone that came near her. She ain't putting up with nothing. haha I'll have to get a new pic of her tomorrow. Her horns, most likely scurs, are...interesting. They go 2 different directions and neither direction is right. She was biting hair off their butts as they came into the barn. I hate that habit of hers, but maybe it will teach the girls to stick up for themselves.


----------



## getchagoat (Julie) (Oct 5, 2007)

Looks like she is 14" at the very top of her shoulders. I took a leash out there today and hooked it to her collar (black with silver studs; from previous owner). She did pretty good. Only tried to really pull away a couple of times. I fed her lots of leaves. My goal is to be able to take her up to TSC with me when they have events in the parking lot. I can't wait. I go to show her to 3 of the farmers today and they thought she was a hoot.

What is the best way to bathe her without putting her down in water while the weather is cold? She is so dirty from Oliver being all over her. 

Brad said her horns are actually horns - attached to the skull. So looks like she'll just get the end nipped off to make sure it doesn't go into her head.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

if she is that small just bring her in the house. Use the tub (put a towel on the tub floor so she doesn't slip) and then let her hang in the bathroom till dry.

I did this with Jasper when he was sick - he was such a good boy.

Use doggy shampoo not people shampoo though because people shampoo irritates their skin.


----------



## fritzie (Oct 6, 2007)

don't know how i missed this thread before. that is sooo cool that you got her back. she looks like a sweetie. you could try some of the dry shampoo they have for horses on her. you just rub it in & then bruch it out.


----------



## getchagoat (Julie) (Oct 5, 2007)

Cool. I'll get her in the tub next Saturday. BTW, Stacey, just how do you hang a goat in the bathroom? :wink:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I didn't mean hang like in a noose silly! LOL :ROFL:

Just "hang out" in the bathroom


----------



## getchagoat (Julie) (Oct 5, 2007)

We were thinking clothes hanger. heehee


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

LOL hmm maybe that would work, you know if you get her front hooves in just right :ROFL: 

sorry I just got this funny picture in my head


----------

